# to miss each other/one another



## Charlie Parker

I heard a friend from Gaspésie say that two dogs missed each other after being separated for a while. I think I remember her using the verb _ennuyer_. Could one say _Ils se manquent? _Or would you have to add _l'un à l'autre? _Could you say, _Ils s'ennuient d'eux?_


----------



## badgrammar

In the resent tense, yes "ils se manquent" is sufficient, but you could add l'un et l'autre.  "Ennuyer" can be understood as part of missing someone/something - because it is boring, life is lackluster, without her/it.  Hope that helps!


----------



## Charlie Parker

Thank you very much. I wonder if this sense of _ennuyer_ is more of a Canadian expression where I live. I could say "I miss her" _Elle me manque. _I think I could also say_  Je m'ennuie d'elle_  which does not mean that I'm bored with her but that I miss her. Does that make sense to you? Have you seen that usage?


----------



## Gez

Dans le français de "la métropole", ça serait plutôt "je me languis d'elle" que "je m'ennuie d'elle"...


----------



## badgrammar

Yes, it is also used here.  Je m'ennuie avec elle and elle m'ennuie are totally different meanings, but je m'ennuie d'elle is definitely used here too to mean "I miss her"!


----------



## Charlie Parker

Thank you very much. That clears up a confusion I had about _ennuyer._


----------



## Martindehk

Hi all,
I know that in French we say "tu me manques" for "I miss you".  But how about "we miss each other"?  It seems to me that "Nous nous manques l'un et l'autre" ne marche pas du tout.

Et aussi en anglais je peux sans doute répondre mon ami avec "so do I/me too" s'il me dit "I miss you". Mais qu'est-ce que l'on dit en français?  *"Tu me manques." "Ah oui, toi aussi"* me semble tout à fait bizarre. 

Merci en avance des réponses.


----------



## PhilFrEn

Hi,

It sounds indeed very strange to my ears to say "toi aussi" while answering "tu me manques!". I would better say the sentence again "tu me manque aussi".

Indeed, "on se manque" or "nous nous manquons" is not possible in this context .


----------



## syl2o

Salut, t'y es presque.
si quelqu'un que tu aimes te dit:"Tu me manques" 
tu réponds:"Toi aussi,tu me manques". "Toi aussi" ne suffit pas.
Par contre je ne saurai répondre correctement pour la première.

A+


----------



## Sel&poivre

Je suis d'accord avec Syl2o.

Pour votre première question, on peut dire "nous manquons l'un à l'autre". Qu'en pensez-vous les autres ?


----------



## syl2o

Sel&Poivre, j'avoue que j'ai jamais fait attention à ce genre de tournure. Pourquoi pas dire :"Nous avons chacun le temps long pour l'autre".

Salut


----------



## tuaillon

oh come on! of coourse the proper way to answer is "toi aussi tu me manques", but who has never answered "toi aussi"!!???


----------



## Charlie Parker

I'm still not clear on this. According to my dictionary. _Ils se manquent l'un à l'autre_ means "They are missing each other." So wouldn't "We (are) miss(ing) each other" be _Nous nous manquons l'un à autre? _


----------



## Nicomon

Charlie Parker said:


> I'm still not clear on this. According to my dictionary. _Ils se manquent l'un à l'autre_ means "They are missing each other." So wouldn't "We (are) miss(ing) each other" be _Nous nous manquons l'un à autre? _


 
Yes. That's logically what it should be. But it is not something that would come to me naturally. 
I'd prefer to say (don't know if it's a quebecism or not)...  _On s'ennuie l'un de l'autre_.


----------



## tilt

Charlie Parker said:


> I'm still not clear on this. According to my dictionary. _Ils se manquent l'un à l'autre_ means "They are missing each other." So wouldn't "We (are) miss(ing) each other" be _Nous nous manquons l'un à autre? _


That's strange, I'd never say _Nous nous manquons l'un *à* autre_! But I see several other ways to say _We miss each other_:
- _Nous nous manquons l'un l'autre_
_- Nous manquons l'un à l'autre _(Syl2o's one)
- _Nous nous manquons_

I don't see any problem with the latter one.
In the same way, I don't understand why some people say you can't answer only _Toi aussi_ to someone who said _Tu me manques_. It's just like answering _moi aussi _to _je t'aime_. The answer may seem ambiguous, but common sense makes it clear.

And Syl2o, I'm sorry but _Nous avons chacun le temps long pour l'autre_ is totally meaningless, in my opinion. May it be peculiar to some country or region?


----------



## tilt

Nicomon said:


> I'd prefer to say (don't know if it's a quebecism or not)...  _On s'ennuie l'un de l'autre_.


No quebecism, it's much correct in Parisian French too.


----------



## Icetrance

Je n'invente pas!

Mais, je suis certain d'avoir entendu: Dès qu'on se quitte, on se manque.


"On s'ennuie l'un de l'autre" is standard French.


----------



## Nicomon

tilt said:


> That's strange, I'd never say _Nous nous manquons l'un *à* autre_!


 
You are right. I didn't notice the *l'* was missing. And it does sound better without *à*.  



> In the same way, I don't understand why some people say you can't answer only _Toi aussi_ to someone who said _Tu me manques_. It's just like answering _moi aussi _to _je t'aime_. The answer may seem ambiguous, but common sense makes it clear.


 
I agree entirely.


----------



## ChiMike

I hate to ask this, but, according to the Académie and to the TLF, this is NOT strictly speaking a reflexive verb.

Manquer à quelqu'un: faire défaut; surtout sur le plan affectif (de nos jours).

Manquer quelqu'un: ne pas le rencontrer quand on en avait l'intention

Thus, why is it not:
"Nous nous manquons" (We fail to meet - we miss each other)
"Nous manquons l'un à l'autre. (We miss each other).
Why is the second "nous": "Nous nous manquons l'un à autre" necessary?

The word "miss" in English poses this same problem, but there is no way to tell except context: "We always miss each other
(1)when we are parted.
OR
(2)at the train station.

So, as usual, I am 
(Especially since I always just said: "nous nous manquons" for : We miss each other (affectively)).


----------



## charlie2

So, in the light of _On s'ennuie l'un de l'autre_, can we say "Nous nous manquons l'un *de* l'autre"?


			
				tilt said:
			
		

> [...]But I see several other ways to say _We miss each other_:
> - _Nous nous manquons *l'un l'autre*_
> _- Nous manquons l'un à l'autre _(Syl2o's one)
> - _Nous nous manquons_
> [...]


----------



## cropje_jnr

ChiMike said:


> "Nous manquons l'un à l'autre. (We miss each other).
> Why is the second "nous": "Nous nous manquons l'un à autre" necessary?


 
I presume it's because when we say _nous nous manquons _it's sort of like saying _nous manquons à nous_. Simply saying _nous manquons _would be vaguely akin to saying _je manque _instead of _je vous manque_ -- it's necessary to qualify who is missing who, as I understand it!

That said, I certainly see your point!


----------



## tilt

Nicomon said:


> You are right. I didn't notice the *l'* was missing. And it does sound better without *à*.


Neither did I! I was only referring to *à*...
 too!



ChiMike said:


> Thus, why is it not:
> "Nous nous manquons" (We fail to meet - we miss each other)
> "Nous manquons l'un à l'autre. (We miss each other).
> Why is the second "nous": "Nous nous manquons l'un à autre" necessary?


Not only the second _nous_ is dispensable, but as I said before, it's much better without. Either you double the pronoun, or you use the preposition, but not both.



charlie2 said:


> So, in the light of _On s'ennuie l'un de l'autre_, can we say "Nous nous manquons l'un *de* l'autre"?


_*Nous manquons* l'un de l'autre_ is correct, but doesn't sounds that natural, as we never say _je manque de toi_ but _tu me manques_ (= _tu manques à moi_), except for poetic purpose maybe.

You can't say _*nous nous* manquons l'un de l'autre_, it's wrong. Your mistake is you mixed up the reflexive pronoun of _on *s'*ennuie_ with the object pronoun of _nous nous manquons_. The sentence you suggested doubles the object!


----------



## charlie2

tilt said:


> [...]
> 
> Your mistake is you mixed up the reflexive pronoun of _on *s'*ennuie_ with the object pronoun of _nous nous manquons_. The sentence you suggested doubles the object!


Indeed I have mixed up the two! Thank you very much for your explanations.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Thank you everyone. That clears it up entirely for me.


----------



## FilleDuMonde

tuaillon said:


> oh come on! of coourse the proper way to answer is "toi aussi tu me manques", but who has never answered "toi aussi"!!???



Hi, I was wondering if you can also reply 'moi aussi' as short for 'à moi aussi, tu me manques'.
I'm trying to prove my boyfriend wrong, haha!


----------



## tilt

Well, I'm afraid your boyfriend is right...

Since *À moi aussi, tu me manques *is an answer to* Tu me manques*, saying *Moi aussi *instead would mean *À moi aussi, je me manques*.

You can answer *À moi aussi*, yet.


----------



## FilleDuMonde

tilt said:


> Well, I'm afraid your boyfriend is right...
> 
> Since *À moi aussi, tu me manques *is an answer to* Tu me manques*, saying *Moi aussi *instead would mean *À moi aussi, je me manques*.
> 
> You can answer *À moi aussi*, yet.




Thanks a lot! He says that all the time and I was making your same point. So are you sure you can't say it even in slang French? Thanks!


----------



## Lucky19

manquer *à* quelqu'un = *COI* donc je *lui *manque donc nous manquons l'un *à* l'autre.
manquer quelqu'un = *COD* donc je *le* manque donc nous nous manquons l'un l'autre.

Ils se sont battus en duel au pistolet et se sont manqué*s* l'un l'autre.
A et B étaient à des milliers de kilomètres de distance et ils ont manqué l'un à l'autre (mais on dira plutôt ils se sont manqué).

 Nous nous sommes manqué, sans "s" si l'on veut dire que l'un a manqué à l'autre, avec un "s" quand on parle du duel au pistolet.

Nous manquons l'un de l'autre = Ça voudrait dire qu'il manque une partie de l'autre dans chacun d'eux. Ça peut passer en poésie ou dans une lettre d'amour.

Si j'ai fait une erreur dans mon explication, dites-le moi.


----------



## Kecha

FilleDuMonde said:


> Thanks a lot! He says that all the time and I was making your same point. So are you sure you can't say it even in slang French? Thanks!


There's the grammar, and then there's what people actually say.

Although Tilt has the correct grammatical interpretation, I think many people would make the same mistake as your boyfriend and say "moi aussi", simply because it is easier and mirrors "je t'aime - moi aussi".

In fact, I'm fairly sure I must have done it a couple of times...


----------



## Nicomon

Moi je pense que la réponse « _Moi aussi _» va mieux - ou est moins ambigue - si  la première personne a dit « _Je m'ennuie de toi _». 

Mais Tilt semble avoir changé d'idée depuis 2007 (voir post #15).   
« _Toi aussi _» me semble en effet logique en réponse à « _Tu me manques _».


----------



## Lucky19

Nicomon said:


> Moi je pense que la réponse « _Moi aussi _» va mieux - ou est moins ambigue - si  la première personne a dit « _Je m'ennuie de toi _».
> 
> Mais Tilt semble avoir changé d'idée depuis 2007 (voir post #15).
> « _Toi aussi _» me semble en effet logique en réponse à « _Tu me manques _».



Pourtant: 

Tu parles à moi => Tu me parles.

Tu me parles, à moi aussi.

Mais : toi aussi, tu me manques. Tout dépend de la façon dont on formule la phrase. Tu me manques => A moi aussi, tu (me) manques.


----------



## mehoul

Nicomon said:


> « _Toi aussi _» me semble en effet logique en réponse à « _Tu me manques _».



Cest logique mais naturellement je dirais "moi aussi", avec le sens que moi aussi je ressens cela.


----------



## Nicomon

Lucky19 said:


> Mais : toi aussi, tu me manques. Tout dépend de la façon dont on formule la phrase. Tu me manques => À moi aussi, tu (me) manques.


 Bien d'accord. À mon avis, les deux sont possibles. Pour ceux qui n'auraient pas vérifié, voici ce que Tilt a écrit au post 15 : 





> In the same way, I don't understand why some people say you can't answer only _Toi aussi_ to someone who said _Tu me manques_. It's just like answering _moi aussi _to _je t'aime_. The answer may seem ambiguous, but common sense makes it clear.



@ mehoul : Je réponds également « _moi aussi _», parce qu'un(e) Québécois(e) - du moins ceux qui m'entourent - dirait plus spontanément : _Je m'ennuie_. 
Donc première personne dans les deux cas.


----------



## tilt

Nicomon said:


> Mais Tilt semble avoir changé d'idée depuis 2007 (voir post #15).


Non, je ne crois pas avoir changé d'avis, Nico ! 
Je disais déjà qu'à _Tu me manques_, on répond _toi aussi _et non _moi aussi_.


----------



## Lucky19

Tilt,

Vois-tu une différence entre :
Lui aussi, il me manque.
et
A moi aussi, il me manque.

Ou
Eux aussi, ils me manquent.
et
A moi aussi, ils me manquent.


----------



## Nicomon

Tilt, je sais pas... mais moi, si. Sauf que tu déplaces la question. en le mettant à la 3e personne.

Conversation entre deux personnes:
Je dis à X : _Tu me manques
_X me répond : _Toi aussi (tu me manques) / À moi aussi, tu (me) manques

_Pour moi c'est pareil, et le premier me semble plus spontané. 

Par contre :
Lui aussi, il me manque = Plus d'une personne me manquent/je m'ennuie de plusieurs personnes... y compris lui
À moi aussi, il me manque = Il manque à plus d'une personne/plusieurs personnes s'ennuient de lui... y compris moi.


----------



## Lucky19

Exact Nicomon !

J'y réfléchissais ce matin au travail car il y avait quelque chose qui me chiffonnait dans les réponses données, la mienne y compris, et j'ai trouvé pourquoi.

Pourquoi y aurait-il une différence quand le sujet est "il/lui aussi" ou "ils/eux aussi" et non quand le sujet est "tu/toi aussi" ?

Si ma copine me répondait : "_Toi aussi, tu me manques !_" Taquin comme je suis, je ne manquerais pas de lui demander : "_Ah bon, et qui d'autre te manque ?_"
Mais si elle me répondait "_A moi aussi, tu me manques_ _!_", j'aurais la banane pour la journée... 

http://www.etudes-litteraires.com/forum/topic27334-a-moi-aussi-tu-me-manqueras-tu-manqueras.html


----------

